# Wisconsin grouse trip



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

I am looking for someone to share expenses on a grouse hunting trip to & from Park Falls Wi. Room is all ready paid for & is you will be staying for free. 
Oct 10 for 1 week. I have pointing dogs. Captain Jack 440 724 9022.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

i just got back from the UP and would suggest that you go to the western side of the Up. I've hunted Price county wisc before, don't get me wrong, its good, but the mi up has more birds this year and a lot less pressure. Witht that said Park falls is the "grouse capital of the world" and has excellent hunting. Side note, when i was in mi last week the salmon were just starting to run and the locals said that they would start hard in a week or two, so you could hit the jackpot if you were to time it right. Good luck where ever you go. 

BTW bring some pliers, lots of porky pines up there.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Trip is filled! I usually hunt Mi, but since I have access to free cabin this time, I am going to Wi. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, good luck and when you get back can you give us a report? I have heard michigan is a little down this year. Curious to see how Wisconsin is.

Thanks,
Good hunting


----------

